# Today's addition to knowledge



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I got this in an email from one of our members. Sorry I couldn't get the picture to come up with it. Now I'll let you read because it's to evident to need any explanation. 
This doesn't make much sense without the picture. I have to leave, but somehow I'll get the picture or type in all the information from it later.



> I always wondered about something like this, but never would have believed it was so terribly rampant&#8230;!
> Ah, journalistic incest
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

And people wonder why the media "leans" to the left.....LOL

Also is why so many will call Fox news "Faux". Just because it goes against the grain of the standard media.

If people really want to get news you need to look at over seas papers. They don't run stuff bias about the USA. But you don't get all the info either.


----------

